# UK Bugs



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

ok, i found a caterpillar out in the shed when i went to feed the pond fish and i've just ID it as a Large Yellow Underwing Moth after going through a dozen websites. Guess it had hibernated in the shed but mum got the hole in the floor it probably got in through fixed so i've moved it out. now i know what it is (actually listed as a pest given it eats veg plants from the bottom up killing them) i have 2 choices; release it on a wild variety of one of the food plants, or 'raise' it from caterpillar to moth in a predator free environment and see the adult form before releasing it any way (once did it with Cabbage White butterflies that were destroying the plants in my and neighbours garden and a elephant Hawks Head moth before).
Which would you do?

and another question; do you have a favourite UK native Invertebrate?

Mine is probably the Elephant hawks head given it's an amazing looking moth.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi< i have successfully bred several generations of a wide variety of the large UK moths. Currently I am working on a reintroduction for Kentish Glory in a local area. Early days yet, but things seem to be going well.
I have bred many generations of the Elephant Hawkmoth and sometimes it's smaller cousin the Small Elephant Hawkmoth. I am currently focusing upon dark crimson underwing, red underwing, blue underwing, Lobster, five spotted burnet and Bedstraw hawk.: victory:
If i were you, I'd release the yellow underwing larvae.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks, i'll double check the food plants again (noticed dandylion as one and put a few leaves in a jam jar with net over the top) and release it in a rich area where it won't be a garden pest.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

henry415 said:


> Hi< i have successfully bred several generations of a wide variety of the large UK moths. Currently I am working on a reintroduction for Kentish Glory in a local area. Early days yet, but things seem to be going well.
> I have bred many generations of the Elephant Hawkmoth and sometimes it's smaller cousin the Small Elephant Hawkmoth. I am currently focusing upon dark crimson underwing, red underwing, blue underwing, Lobster, five spotted burnet and Bedstraw hawk.: victory:
> If i were you, I'd release the yellow underwing larvae.


Interesting about the Kentish Glory reintroduction,as this species is restricted to parts of Scotland I assume you are working north of the border? Is this an official Butterfly Conservation project? I'm not fully up to date with all ongoing reintroduction schemes.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Interesting about the Kentish Glory reintroduction,as this species is restricted to parts of Scotland I assume you are working north of the border? Is this an official Butterfly Conservation project? I'm not fully up to date with all ongoing reintroduction schemes.


It was once widespread across England, but its range contracted dramatically. This is my own little project, studying and breeding this beautiful moth. This is the british line, not the european line, therefore exactly the same as what was here originally.


----------



## SwampyK (Jan 28, 2012)

centipedes are my favorite, without a doubt. 
I used to keep several species in my room, and for a short time i had a lovely _Lithobius_ centipede, before releasing it.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

SwampyK said:


> centipedes are my favorite, without a doubt.
> I used to keep several species in my room, and for a short time i had a lovely _Lithobius_ centipede, before releasing it.


the only ones i've seen are the little yellow ones as i help in the garden and they suprise me when i suddenly see a stripe of yellow in the soil.


----------



## SwampyK (Jan 28, 2012)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> the only ones i've seen are the little yellow ones as i help in the garden and they suprise me when i suddenly see a stripe of yellow in the soil.


those are probably geophilis/ haplophilis. the lithobius are the bigger, faster, more robust brown ones


----------

